
PartyWith’s new app is part event-finder, part friend-finder - partywithalocal
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/13/partywiths-new-app-is-part-event-finder-part-friend-finder/
======
hraymond
I like that this app is about meeting new people without being a dating app.
Tough to pull off but they have done it by focusing on getting people together
for cool, local events.

